# Colson chain drive Trike.



## Sulley (Oct 27, 2012)

Well lookey what i found, not sure of the year but it sure does look like my 1951 Colson tricycle, got it for a great price and its all there but one rear hub cap. One grip was junk but i had one for it. A few hours cleanin and its ready for action.  Sulley







Check out the jewels on the seat. also it doesnt look like it ever had a rear steep what do you think.





seat post decal.




Looks good cleaned up.




Now my 20"er has a freind.


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 27, 2012)

*trike*

nice pair of trikes you got there thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 28, 2012)

Your other Colson now has a big brother to keep it company.  Those chain drive tricycles can get up some speed. They could really use a coaster brake of some kind with their speed capability. Guess that's why you see a hand brake on a lot of vintage European chain drive tricycles, even the child size ones.

The seat on the chain drive, if original to it, sure looks pre-1950s in design. Colson did use this paint scheme, or a very similar one, on their older trikes, so possibly it is older than the '50s? Nice find! Those Colsons are really well built tricycles.

I know you know what to do about that missing hub cap after fabricating caps for the other one.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave, its really cool how the couster brake is in the crank, i had never seen one before. Yea i just finished up the rear hub caps same as the ones i did on the 20". I wasnt sure if it had a rear step but looking at the chain guard its full leigth, if it had a rear steep it would be shorter.From the person i got it from she was told the seat is what came on it, so im guessin late 40s also. Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 28, 2012)

Had to check out the tricyclefetish site photos about the rear step plate - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php?osCsid=da0397a4ef1874fdd059676ecb582330

On the models similar in design to yours, there is a plate with a hump in the middle to go over the rear part of the chain guard. Though yours doesn't look at all like it's missing anything without one.

Oh, and I checked my 1950 Colson catalog copy...the design is different that year, so I'm fairly certain yours is a little older. The 1950 models look more like the other chain drives on the tricyclefetish page having more tubing in the main frame.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Oct 28, 2012)

Yea Dave it doesnt look like there ever was a rear steep and yea i checked out quit a few modles and i dont seem to fine one quit like this one. Did all the chain drive colson trikes have the couster brake built into the crank. Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 28, 2012)

Sulley said:


> Yea Dave it doesnt look like there ever was a rear steep and yea i checked out quit a few modles and i dont seem to fine one quit like this one. Did all the chain drive colson trikes have the couster brake built into the crank. Sulley




Honestly, I didn't know this chain drive model was equipped with a coaster. I just thought it would have been a good idea to have braking on one since they can go pretty fast. Hmmm...I'll have to check the Murray chain drive I have. I didn't think it had a coaster. I don't see anything other than the sprocket wheel and cranks. Maybe it was just a Colson feature? Interesting that the brake isn't mentioned on the specs in the 1950 catalog.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Oct 29, 2012)

Yea its cool, the rear sprocket is fixed to the rear axle, you pedal, you coust and you put on the brakes just like a bicycle. I will do a vidio of it today.  Sulley

http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d32/Bikersulley/Vidio/?action=view&current=001.mp4


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the video! That is pretty neat! I just checked my Murray...back pedaling on it just makes the tricycle wheels move in reverse - no braking action.

I was checking out a 1930s Colson reprint catalog. Back then the Fairy model chain drive trike was called the Speed Bike along with the children's bicycles. I'll bet it was speedy for a tricycle!

Dave


----------



## colsontrike (Nov 8, 2012)

*colson chain drive*

Hi Sulley,
Very nice. i'm new to forum. i found an old trike in a pile on land i bought. it looks like you pic but mostly rust and needs lot of work. i just started looking at it. i need two hubs.  Did you make any extra? if so i'd be interested.  thanks
Greg


----------



## Sulley (Nov 9, 2012)

No sorry, i use the extra set i had on a Fleetwing chain drive trike i have. When i got that it had a hub cap i needed for the Colson chain drive so i used it on that.  Sulley






Fleetwing.If yours has a 20" front wheel and you ever want to part it out let me know, i need a front wheel for this trike.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 9, 2012)

colsontrike said:


> Hi Sulley,
> Very nice. i'm new to forum. i found an old trike in a pile on land i bought. it looks like you pic but mostly rust and needs lot of work. i just started looking at it. i need two hubs.  Did you make any extra? if so i'd be interested.  thanks
> Greg




Greg,

Welcome to the CABE! Nice to have another tricycle collector here. 

Dave


----------



## colsontrike (Nov 9, 2012)

*colson chain drive*

Sulley,

mine has 16" tires all way around. one rear looks like somebody welded it axle. other rear drill hole thru and put a cotter pin thru it.
gonna need lots of work i think. this is new for me so i might need some help is ok to ask lots of questions ?
Have a Good Day

Greg


----------



## Sulley (Nov 9, 2012)

Yea man, im no expert but there are a lot on here that will help. Sulley


----------

